# BoneMonkey Day Doodle



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2008)

Threw this up in the topic yesterday...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *WHAMMO!*
> 
> My take on BoneMonkey.
> 
> ...



So yeah, and iono, someone might want to Wiki it ups? (I are Wikilliterate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome.  Someone should definetely add this to the BMD Wiki.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Mars (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice drawing! I just added it to the wiki.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

That sums up BoneMonkey day pretty well.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys and thankies Mars for adding it


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to comment but I don't think there are words in the world that can do justice to "A Fistful of Bacon".


----------

